# Jason Scully Guard Possibilities Video On The Instinctive Edge!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a link to my blog where we are featuring Jason Scully detailing the guard and the possibilities that can come from a good guard!

The Instinctive Edge


----------

